# Fear of taking medication or pills of any kind



## Marce (Jan 5, 2011)

Do any of you panic before taking pills or medication? I had an allergic reaction years ago to penicillin and since then every time I have to take any pills I get the symptoms of a panic attack. After I take the pills I am on alert for the following 30 minutes waiting to see if I will have bad reactions to the pills and I can't be alone in the house when I take them just in case.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I do not panic, but I do have a fear of meds/pills and can't take anything besides my inhaler (for asthma, I don't use if too often) Because of this I also fear getting sick...what if I would need something to help me? I wouldn't even know then, because I also avoid doctors. 

Sometimes I get attacks of severe pain (I think it's kidney or digestive related) and I went to the ER once one time (they said it was nothing...thanks for the "help" people! :blank) They were going to give me some pain meds, but I said no... but I was in such severe pain, I really could have used it... but even that won't get me to take anything.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

When i was new with medictaions i was extremely nervous. The first time i took an ssri I had a panic attack, my dr used to tell me not to look at the side effects because i was so paranoid of side effects all I'd do is worry lol. Now i've taken so many I'll pop just about anything they give me that I think has a chance of helping me, and I call the shots these days their years of experimenting on me are over haha. I think its pretty normal especially if you already have anxiety to be anxious about taking new medications. And yeah when you have abad reaction to a drug it does make you more nervous about taking others thats happened to me too I had a bad reaction to an antibiotic also.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I was in a residential high school for students with psychological disabilities and learning disorders. The main psychiatrist there had a very bad reputation.

The F*cked A**hole (whom I would kill if given the chance) put me on seroquil. Even after I asked him to tell me ALL the possible side effects, he never mentioned the extreme weight gain that post people experience upon taking it. My guess, is that he knew I would refuse to take it had he mentioned that part.

So I blew the **** up. I went from 130 to 200 pounds. My entire teenage life went down the drain. From the age of 16 - 21 I was a depressed fat nasty angsty mall goth that was an eyesore. I was commonly even taunted for being fat - although people learned their lesson because I beat the sh*t out of someone eventually, and everyone shut up.

After finally (and working my *** OFF) losing all the weight, my body is still gross. excess skin hangs over my belly button, and despite me weighing only 105 pounds, I look like I gave birth 6 times, or weigh at least 30 more pounds then I actually am. If I were able to prove it as a valid legal case of fraudulent medical practice, I would sue the **** out of that doctor and make him pay for reconstructive surgery on my stomach. He ruined my life and hopes of ever being comfortable with my body.

I'm terrified of medication, and my current psychiatrist finds me very difficult to work with. I've even yelled at him at the mention of certain medications. I warned him that if I ever gained weight again, I would kill myself and leave the blame on him.


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate to take pills of any kind. I dont know why but it just kind of creeps me out, even if it is aspirin. When I first started taking meds I was so scared that I was going to get all of the side effects and I would completely stress out about even putting the pill into my mouth because I didn't know exactly what it was chemically doing inside of me. After a few days I calmed down a lot because I forced myself to comtinue taking the pills. I didn't see myself getting any better at all without trying to take them and im glad i kept trying because I have had so much less anxiety.


----------



## PDXRyan (Jan 13, 2011)

I too hate taking pills! The brain pills are the scariest for me. I feel like they are going to change me as a person, like it won't be me anymore. Or I'll have some side effect and my heart will burst or something. 
I had to get on Paxil for anxiety and such years ago and the first night I was sooo scared. My legs were shaking like crazy. I got used to it and they helped a lot at first but the side effects were pretty crappy. I've tried a hundred times to quit but every time the withdrawal keep me on it. I probably should be on something else for my anxiety but I'm too scared to switch to something else. I've been down to 5mg of Paxil for the last year and I hope to get down some more this summer. 
I just tried some L-lysine last week and I was kinda scared of that too even though it's a natural amino acid. I think it has actually helped in the week I've been taking it too. My anxiety has been way down. If I can get by with just taking supplements I will be one happy camper.


----------



## nickaepi (Oct 3, 2011)

*Just joined today. saw this thread*

I was actually at my desk googling "anxiety to taking medications" and I came across this forum. I do suffer from anxiety disorder so I'm not new to taking multiple new medications. Ironically, I still get paranoid anytime I am prescribed something for other ailments.

I was just prescribed Keflex(antibiotic) for a possible skin infection (sports injury) and I am so afraid to take it because I'm a dummy and started googling "side effects and allergic reactions". I'm now afraid I could have a rare allergy and go into shock. I feel like I want to take it at my Doctor's office just in case I have a severe reaction, I will feel safe being with a medical professional.

I realize what I am typing would sound crazy to most people if they do not understand severe anxiety disorder. Ironically, the OP is panicky because she had a bad reaction to an antibiotic so I know I'm even more scared.


----------



## at286 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep, i hated taking medication when i was on them, i was constantly worried abbout becoming reliant on them and the side effects that are to do with effecting things to do with my body like impotence, sperm quality and that kind of thing really freaks me out. also, i have seen people who have been on meds for years and have become reliant on them and they looked really bad, walking around like zombies in some cases.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes. I know how you feel. I fear taking new meds cause of possible side affects or me having bad reaction to it. I know you are not supposed to look up the side affects of meds cause then you will get more paranoid and think you have every symptom but sometimes I do that cause I'm so curious. I don't really take my pills or whatever cause I don't want to have a scary side affect. I don't think I need it cause I have Remicade heh.


----------



## tamaralynn (Mar 4, 2012)

I have severe anxiety. Mostly with taking medications, I have been on lorazapam for 4 years and it is no longer working.I was just prescribed xanax, but I have yet to take it due to my anxiety. Taking any medications other than tylenol is not even optional for me. I also feel like I always have a rare medical condition.. like my throat tightening or not being able to breathe.. I know it sounds crazy but once it starts I can't get past it. I feel no anxiety around medical professionals. Family and friends get so frustrated with me.. they act as though I can flip a switch and be all better (if only it was that easy). I really want to get control of my life!!


----------



## Sarah1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've had a fear of medication ever since I was little I refused to take any medication even panadol that once my mum had to take me to the hospital and tell them I won't take my medicine I used to cry and take 2 hrs to take my medicine I don't have that fear anymore but I can't swallow tablets no matter how much I try :/ I have to break one tablet into really small peices so I can swallow it


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I have this too, I took anxiety/depression for a few weeks, now I refuse to even take a Tylenol/aspirin, no matter how bad the pain is I have. I just don't trust the stuff they put in those things, they aren't properly tested.

My anxiety and depression are both very severe, I just can't bring myself to take anything for it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't like taking anything that alters my sense of reality I'm accustomed to. Drugs, alcohol, meds, etc.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't like taking any medication for anything unless I absolutely have too. Part of it is from what it might do to me but it is more about taking anything in pill form. I have a fear of choking on it. I had tried taking a multivitamin one year(I broke it in half) and I just couldn't swallow the thing. Ever since then I just can't bring myself to down any pill of any kind unless its real small. But even then it is difficult since I get a dry throat from the anxiety of swallowing it lol

I don't believe I have any allergic reactions to any, however, when I experienced an allergy attack 4 years ago. I took a Benadryl without even thinking twice about my fear of choking. It saved me. My breathing has been a bit off and kick started my asthma again since that happened. I did have somebody nearby but totally oblivious to my cry for help so I'm thankful I took it when I did.

Otherwise I try not to take any if I can help it unless I can swallow it with ease; and no I am not on any medication either because of it; don't really want to for my anxiety though. I've got arthritis to deal with but don't take anything for it either. Been just trying natural remedies until I figure out what I can take for it that won't choke me. 

Oh I did have to take something to get rid of a bug in me a year ago and that was complete nightmare. The side effects for it was also the die-off symptoms so I couldn't tell if it was doing its job or if it was the side effects. Fortunately it worked and I'm better but I hope I never go through that again, ever. It's the only 'real' medication I've had to take in awhile.


----------



## VanillaCupcake31 (Nov 19, 2013)

So glad I found this!! I get anxiety over ALL medication!! Even my Zantac 75 that I take on a pretty regular basis will make me freak out! I know nothing will happen besides my heartburn will go away but I sit and wait for some sort of reaction to happen... Lord help me when I have to take medication for a cold or infection. This all started after I was given a prescription for anxiety and the pharmacist royaly screwed up and gave me medicine for heart failure. After only 3 pills and a blackout I ended up in the hospital.


----------



## nikkib (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't take prescriptions medicine. I take a lot of vitamins. The first few times I take them, it feels like my throat is closing and my heart starts racing. A few times, I thought I was going to die. If I have a chance to think about it at all, I will completely freak myself out.


----------

